# Psi Decides to Wash the Laundry



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Psi decides to wash the laundry but first he must look at the washing instructions...










" 'Machine Wash in Cold Water With Like Colors', I think I can do that!"


----------



## Jessica (Jun 21, 2003)

That's a great picture! :lol: Very cute!


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

lol, she looks like she's getting into trouble. I love her eyes. You can see a ring of gold and green. They're really pretty.


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

*whispers* Psi is a "he" cat...

Ya, I hope the green doesn't go away. It hasn't yet and I can't tell if it's getting bigger. He is being a complete pest today. I think he is getting more "confident" and is really starting to attack my adult cat. I just caught her with him in her arms and she was doing the back-legs-kick thing to his tummy. Yikes! But I know he instigates the fights...he is on a time out in his cage. Dunno if it works anymore because he just falls asleep now, doesn't meow at all...BRAT.

tanyuh.


----------



## Bengalsownme (Feb 26, 2003)

cute


----------



## HelloBeautiful (Jun 4, 2003)

Hope he remembers to seperate the lights from the darks...

Misty's eyes were grey with a green ring when I first got her, but now they are gold with a touch of green. I think like most dogs of orange eyes, most cats have gold.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Tanyuh, I like cats with personality! I had a kitten like that! ----Loved her!


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

> *whispers* Psi is a "he" cat...


Opps  Sorry about that.


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Heheheheeheh


----------



## ralphcor (Jun 28, 2003)

wow really nice eyes :shock: do they look like that touch of green w/brown in person without a camera flash?


----------

